# Rotflmao here!!!!!



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

About a month ago i sent my coordinator on a HUD property a video of the road to a HUD property we are maintaining. Told them no more trips up it as i was tired of beating up my vehicles. I'm parking at the bottom and taking the 4 wheeler. 
no grass growing anyways so screw the grass cut. Talked to the agent this morning and her asset manager sent her the link to confirm this was really the road. LMAO!!! She confirmed and said the same thing i told them. Once the snow flies it's over. This is a chains required area unless you want to go slip sliding away and they don't pay enough for me to put chains on!! There are a few stretches of 8% slope on the road with sharp curves. And before anyone mentions it, my fuel gauge read over 1/4 tank going up hill..........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wipUWRsBEYc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful country I wish that was my drive way!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> Beautiful country I wish that was my drive way!



3 miles of that, Inaccessible most of the time in the winter. No thanks unless i didn't have to work........


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> 3 miles of that, Inaccessible most of the time in the winter. No thanks unless i didn't have to work........


I mostly work from a computer so I don't need to leave much but I am guessing interwebz would be an issue!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Needs a carpool lane/


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

looks like normal Michigan roads to me.


----------



## nopay (Apr 23, 2012)

looks like all the roads around here, except state roads highways and interstates. i had a re-cut down a drive like that this week, had to strap and tie everything down if you wanted to keep it and no place to turn around with a trailer, that is rough on equipment.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

I wouldn't call that too tough, (might have to plow as you go in the winter) I had one this summer that the road made such a drastic steeep dip that I hit the nose of my truck on the far side of it and then the back bumper coming down and then the trailer as I went through it at 2 mph. 

The biggest pain in a route like that is that it takes you 15 min to go the last 3 miles.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I wouldn't call that too tough, (might have to plow as you go in the winter) I had one this summer that the road made such a drastic steeep dip that I hit the nose of my truck on the far side of it and then the back bumper coming down and then the trailer as I went through it at 2 mph.
> 
> The biggest pain in a route like that is that it takes you 15 min to go the last 3 miles.




It would take tire chains on all 4 wheels to THINK about plowing it. I wouldn't put my plow on it though. Too many boulders sticking up in the roadway. There is an 850' elevation rise in the last 2 miles of the road as well. Anything over 10MPH and your bouncing chit off the dash and beating the hell out of your truck. It was rough on the 4 wheeler at 20MPH. Here are a couple pics of the road this spring and a pic of what's at the top........


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> It would take tire chains on all 4 wheels to THINK about plowing it. I wouldn't put my plow on it though. Too many boulders sticking up in the roadway. There is an 850' elevation rise in the last 2 miles of the road as well. Anything over 10MPH and your bouncing chit off the dash and beating the hell out of your truck. It was rough on the 4 wheeler at 20MPH. Here are a couple pics of the road this spring and a pic of what's at the top........


oh nm then, from the tiny youtube view it doesn't look any rougher then the driveway to my cabin, 850 rise probably enough to make it difficult. Why would anyone live there and not do something about that?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Leaving it the way it is keeps out riff raff like bank repoers and feds.
If they do make it in they are certainly some very determined so and sos.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> oh nm then, from the tiny youtube view it doesn't look any rougher then the driveway to my cabin, 850 rise probably enough to make it difficult. Why would anyone live there and not do something about that?




There's a few die hards that live up there but for the most part they are recreational properties. The road washes out nearly every spring and the old timers say the road has been the same for 30 years. It was originally a logging road. I can say i have been down much better logging roads when i used to haul logs........


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Leaving it the way it is keeps out riff raff like bank repoers and feds.
> If they do make it in they are certainly some very determined so and sos.




About 4 miles west of there is another similiar road. All the properties from about 1/2 way up are off the grid. Don't go snooping around up there or you may never be found........

Hey BPWY, Remember hauling my backhoe up to Wolf Creek? Remember hearing a banjo when you shut the truck off??


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Good web based business and no kids to take to school and its a place to get away from people.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

LMAO

It sure makes a good story to tell people and see their eyes get real big.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> LMAO
> 
> It sure makes a good story to tell people and see their eyes get real big.




That was SERIOUS deliverance country up there. Can't believe that Texan wanted to live there. If i remember right he was a retired firefighter from San Antonio.......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Walk quietly and carry a big piece. Or pieces.


----------

